# SARMS shutting you down



## Luther74 (3 mo ago)

In July i finished a course of S23 and Ostarine and followed with a PCT of clomid for 3 weeks. I have just had bloods done and total test is 5.18. Does anyone know how long it will take to recover?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

How longs a piece of string
What we're your levels before hand?


----------



## Luther74 (3 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> How longs a piece of string
> What we're your levels before hand?


Ill be honest I dont know, I suspect low T beforehand.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Luther74 said:


> Ill be honest I dont know, I suspect low T beforehand.


Just go with you don't know. 

3 weeks is a piss poor PCT. You short changed yourself.

And don't base anything off of one test. A bad night's sleep can tank test readings. And I'll assume finger prick test?

Re test in a few weeks before deciding anything


----------



## Type-IIx (10 mo ago)

Units? 5.18 ng/mL? Nmol/L?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Type-IIx said:


> Units? 5.18 ng/mL? Nmol/L?


This will be a UK test where nmol/L is the standard


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

How long after this PCT you took your blood work?
Doesn't seem to have been very successful course so I'd be curious to know what the protocol was.
Gotta to say after seeing this and many similar examples in the past, it really baffles me that people are willing to use SARMS instead of basic gear when the consequences often times happen to be the same.


----------



## Type-IIx (10 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> This will be a UK test where nmol/L is the standard


Thanks mate. So indeed low then. I agree with @felladrol - just cannot see a rationale for using these drugs, as the tradeoffs are substantial and the benefits low versus AAS. Of course, here, the assumption is OP was eugonadal prior to the SARM usage; if he's correct in thinking that he was hypogonadal, this may actually reflect recovery if not the absence of HPG axis suppression to start.


----------



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

Luther74 said:


> In July i finished a course of S23 and Ostarine and followed with a PCT of clomid for 3 weeks. I have just had bloods done and total test is 5.18. Does anyone know how long it will take to recover?


s23 is suppressive as **** dude. of course its gonna shut you down. its literally the strongest sarm.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Type-IIx said:


> Thanks mate. So indeed low then. I agree with @felladrol - just cannot see a rationale for using these drugs, as the tradeoffs are substantial and the benefits low versus AAS. Of course, here, the assumption is OP was eugonadal prior to the SARM usage; if he's correct in thinking that he was hypogonadal, this may actually reflect recovery if not the absence of HPG axis suppression to start.


They are pushed as being less suppressive alternatives by influences and sites etc to be fair to him.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Type-IIx said:


> Thanks mate. So indeed low then. I agree with @felladrol - just cannot see a rationale for using these drugs, as the tradeoffs are substantial and the benefits low versus AAS. Of course, here, the assumption is OP was eugonadal prior to the SARM usage; if he's correct in thinking that he was hypogonadal, this may actually reflect recovery if not the absence of HPG axis suppression to start.


Because they deliver results without steroidal side effects outside of suppression.

They work and work very well.

Look at them as a replacement for oral steroids. No one is saying compare them to injectables.

Of you can't grow well off of SARMs then you don't know how to train and eat.

They work. They're research backed products. There's zero need to question them, and if you do then you should be questioning why people use dbol or anadrol too.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I'll stick to drugs that have been researched highly for many years thanks!


----------



## Type-IIx (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Because they deliver results without steroidal side effects outside of suppression.
> 
> They work and work very well.
> 
> ...


If you say so. Where's the research showing N retention or muscle size increases from SARMs in humans? Can you cite any? Research backed you say... They're not a particular interest of mine, you seem to know more.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Type-IIx said:


> If you say so. Where's the research showing N retention or muscle size increases from SARMs in humans? Can you cite any? Research backed you say... They're not a particular interest of mine, you seem to know more.


They are on Google my friend.

I can read the just as easily as anyone else.
And yes, research backed. Probably would have been easier to look for the studies than to reply back with the snarkyness. But you do you.

Super bored of the attitude on this forum.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

For clarity ostarine and LGD 4033 have had several human studies and from memory one if not both have been studied for cachexia in cancer patients too. MK-773has also had phase 2a human studies as well.

But hey, 30 seconds of Google could tell you that too. But far easier to just be snarky.

There's the info. Do the reading yourself. Or, be another reply guy that gets butt hurt when a bit of knowledge they don't have is brought to their attention.

You do you


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

SELECTIVE ANDROGEN RECEPTOR MODULATORS AS FUNCTION PROMOTING THERAPIES







www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





A 2018 analysis of the current state of human studies for a few SARMs. 3rd result in a Google search.


----------



## Type-IIx (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> They are on Google my friend.
> 
> I can read the just as easily as anyone else.
> And yes, research backed. Probably would have been easier to look for the studies than to reply back with the snarkyness. But you do you.
> ...


I have an attitude for asking for a reference? **** off.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Type-IIx said:


> I have an attitude for asking for a reference? **** off.


No, you have an attitude for responding like that.

And you're welcome for the link and info.

You were being a c'ck. At least have the balls to admit to it.

Oh, wait, just another reply guy 😂😂


----------



## Type-IIx (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> No, you have an attitude for responding like that.
> 
> And you're welcome for the link and info.
> 
> ...


Again, if you say so. I truly believed that you'd be more attuned to SARMs research than I am; I am not so well versed in their efficacy, tolerability, etc. But I appreciate that you've given me a relevant study describing clinical trials (resulting in poor efficacy and comparable tolerability vs. oxandrolone).


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

You probably need a longer or more comprehensive PCT. 20 mg Ostarine a day for 8 weeks gave me these figures:


----------

